# Morning river fish.



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Me and a friend ended up with 30 cats this morning! Most were blues with just a few channels. Going to be eating fresh blackend fish over rice tonight!

Red


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice haul! I'll be right over for supper too!


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

And here's dinner!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice! The river fishing thing is a breed all its own. I'm hoping to learn more about it. Enjoy the fish!
Hot dang! You got to share that recipe!


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great. It has been a great year for river fishing


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

obiewan57 said:


> Great. It has been a great year for river fishing


Yes it has, nice job guys!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Awesome! I need to hit the river, been busy at the camp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

When I blacken catfish, I cook enough to add to my next batch of gumbo. Oh, Yea Ya!!!!!!!


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Dan here is how I blacken my fish. If doing in the oven, I use a glass pyrex dish and put some melted butter to cover the bottom then sprinkle tony's then lay the fish in put more butter on top of the fillets then blacken seasoning, Lemon pepper, Lemon juice, and some garlic seasoning. Broil on high or do it on foil on the grill. Serve over rice and pour the melted butter and seasoning over the fish/rice. Enjoy!

Red


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Rivercat1860 said:


> Dan here is how I blacken my fish. If doing in the oven, I use a glass pyrex dish and put some melted butter to cover the bottom then sprinkle tony's then lay the fish in put more butter on top of the fillets then blacken seasoning, Lemon pepper, Lemon juice, and some garlic seasoning. Broil on high or do it on foil on the grill. Serve over rice and pour the melted butter and seasoning over the fish/rice. Enjoy!
> 
> Red


 Nice! Thanks!


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

C-Man87 said:


> Yes it has, nice job guys!


We need to get out there CMAN and machem up, and try to get in on rivercats tourny's in June or July.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Red that makes my mouth water.


----------

